# Chauntauqua,lake algee bloom



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well from what im hearing there is a bad bloom going on up there were there posting it, not to put hand in the water or let you pet;s drink or swim there just wanted to know if anyone else has heard any thing,hope it clears up by the 14th next month going there fishing,markfish


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I heard the same thing from a buddy that has a cabin on the North Basin up there and just got back. He mentioned to my son that weeds and algae were terrible right now and made it tough to fish. I have a call into him to find out more- had planned to go up on the 8th.  Will post anything hear.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

My club had a tournament up there last weekend and it still took over 15lbs to win. I didnt fish but I know there were 2 bags over 15 and a 14 lb bag.

MARK


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Not surprising to hear. I've only had the pleasure of making it up there twice in the past year, but each time my son and I hade 50+ bass days. We caught very few fish less than 3lbs. Chautauqua is such a GREAT lake...just wish it was closer!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Spoke to my buddy that has a cabin on the SW shore of the North Basin. He just spent 4 days up there. Said the weed growth is worse than he's ever seen it. Made for very tough fishing. Had limited luck w/Carolina rig.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i'm going up there on the 8th and 9th, i really hope its not too bad, keep us posted if you can


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ya that bloom is nasty makes your boat look like it was in the swamps,and the tournament,there are alwise 24lb,bag;s comming in during are tournaments but dont know now if its going to clean up or not by the week of the 17th,well good luck up there on the 8th and get back with your up date markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man them pepole need some new fishing report sites all i can find is 3 years old,unless some one on here has a good site for me to goto,here fishe here fishe old new there,man whats up there one of the beat lakes in the north east and there still in the dark ages,markfish


----------



## LUND-1 (Apr 14, 2004)

hi there

I was there over the Labor Day weekend and the lake was green like food coloring and very weedy . I was told fishing was a bit tough and long hours and then it would turn on. I didn't have my boat , but fished a dock in the long point area which i always catch something and nada. water was so cloudy green you couldn't see lure till out of water. Also the water level is way down as n stated by owners and the step down to boats as well as the transition part of the dock you walked down hill . from the poles in the water line to what owners said down about 12 inches minimum with hot summer days and no rain water heats up and weeds grow and aids in the algae bloom. i have dealt with this 2 years ago as well and fishing .was very tough on the north end. my 2 cents. good luck and have a great trip. please state your findings when returned as I am up the 3rd week as well. Sound like a tournament as well going on that week and we all could use an update. thanks


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man that sounds bad yes there is a tournament up there this weekend and are tournament the 17th and 18th so will see what the big bag is sunday,noaa tournament i thought it would clear out from that storm last week ,will keep posted markfish


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Shows how great this site is. All new info. New York needs to get a New York Gamefish. Hope the algae is alright for ya Markfish.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well its not looking good but we fished it like that before and it was tought but i found fish that bloom is like green oil and its nastey;screws your line and reels up your boat lools like you were in the swamps,but thats fishing,mabey when i get back i can take you out to milton and take a break from mr,white,and ill show you around some good bass fishing,if you into bassing ok buddy your friend markfish


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

well, it's official.......we've got our reservations for Oct 14-16th........so we'll be heading up for a weekend of fishing. I hope the weather turns colder before then - that way the algae bloom will be gone and the feed bags will be strapped on!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i have read on what they call fishing report there and october is suppose to be the best time to get big fish there.them guys need to start a good web site in that area they are stuck in the 70s mabey we can build one and make some good money,so good luck and i hope tp get 35.00lbs this weekend and own a new ranger boat but the water is in bad bloom right now,but it took 20.70lbs sunday to win so there bitting just got to find the right docks,markfish


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

mark - you fishing the x-series tourney up there this weekend??


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i have for 10 years and still dont know much abought the lake cause i only fish it in tournamentd if i could find the rock piles in 12to20foot of water its over i will fish them dry, but this bloom is going to be a factor in gettig bit or not im going looking for some cleaner water tight and hard to get to places to fish is the way im going to go this year,but there will be some top water going on first thing in the morning that for sure


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

had some great low light action with a 6"spook! good luck!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im here and there is a computer here im going south all day and do some home work and fish spot to spots till i find something good and were they are will up date latter tonight thanks for the help markfish


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

water green but found a few good spots bag over 25 bass with 5 cood ones not bad 1st day


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

yesterdat tryed to fish north but with 20to25 nnw. it was cold wet and bad news got 5 bass by noon and called it a day to day going back to some places i need to check out south water is cleare but temp droping fast 68 yesterday well will see how today goes markfish


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Good luck. Interesting to hear South is so much cleaner. I've never gone South of the bridge...never needed to  Be curious to know how far south you ran? I was up there one time last year when the forecast was a little "off" and ran into same blustery conditions. Chop got so bad I threw in the towel after about 2.5hrs out of safety concerns. Chop just got too bad!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we went north thurday and it was bad wind waves cold fished till 12.30 then thats was it.yesterday was the same we went south and dialed some bites got 20to30 bass afeter cold front and winds there too but stuck it out well it all starts to day abought 3 hours and were off and running hopeing to get around 16lbs,a day,markfish


----------



## LUND-1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello

I am unable to go the week of 9/24 to 10/1 to Lake Chautauqau and was hoping that somebody maye want the week or a few days up there. I just do not have the money and some family issues. I here the Bass fishing has been good. I will give you the info below and if you call Julie tell here
Dave and Charlies sent you. Cabin # 4 is around $ 385 for the week 
2 bedroom and Cabin # 8 is around 355.00 for the week 2 bedroom. It includes dock and electric and has a ramp She prefers week rental , but at this time of year would do 2-? days. Any questions email me
thanks


Julie Ward Holland
Irwin Bay Cottages 
A Chautauqua Lake Treasure
716 753-7792
www.irwinbaycottages.com 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=183937#ixzz1YVi7mv7P


----------

